# TINY new girl!



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Here's my new girl :-D. She was the last one at Petco and the very lucky reciepient of my latest rescue spot. I was going to get one that was worse off, but since she was the only one she got the spot. She's got a little swim bladder issues but not bad- her tail end just floats higher than the rest when she stops swimming, and her gills are very red from ammonia. Otherwise she looks healthy and is very happy and curious in her new home . Unfortunately she doesn't have decorations yet because I needed to replace the heater which was an unexpected expense...so I have to wait a little while for some decorations. She's going to be sharing a divided 10 gal with Cassanova after QT.

View attachment 3660


View attachment 3661


And her current tank. It's 5 gal....just to show you how tiny she is .

View attachment 3662


The water is low because the filter sits in the water and she's so tiny that she could swim right in if the water is above the lip!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Teeny little girly!!! I LOVE her!!!!!!!!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow! So small! xD And very cute. Everyone getting these beautiful girls is making me anxious to start my sorority xD


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

She's very pretty and tiny!


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

she is soooooooooo cute!


----------



## Lynn08 (Jul 31, 2009)

awww...precious! hehehe


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks everyone! 

The only thing is she needs a name- any suggestions?

I'm going to pick up some plants and a pot tomorrow for her. I'm sure she'll love it because she's really curious...in fact she's the least skittish girl that I've ever bought. I just finished playing a very interesting game of catch the finger with her- she loved it!


----------



## Splinter492 (Aug 24, 2009)

CodeRed said:


> Wow! So small! xD And very cute. Everyone getting these beautiful girls is making me anxious to start my sorority xD


sororities are such a headache even though they are sick.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

She's sooooo cute! How about Opal?


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

She's so tiny and cute!!


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

OMGOD!! she looks identical to my new girl!!! like perfect!! i love my gilr to death, her name is vanilla. wow. im so shocked ive never seen another female like that.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

She's gorgeous! 

How about "Peanut" for a name?


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Hehe..thanks everyone!

Well my mom and I thought Opal was a very nice name but my brother was not in agreement with us (and he donated a few dollars to the tank and fish so he has to agree on the name)...we both think Peanut is a good name for her so we're almost sure that's what it will be.

She inherited a plant today which she had lots of fun exploring. She's got just over a week left in QT before she can go into her permanent home....and then I can get another betta for that tank


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

omg shes so cute, i want another female real bad soon after i get a CT.


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

She looks adorable!


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks everyone!

I'm amazed at how un-shy she is. My other females have been very shy-more so than the males, at first but not this girl! She's so curious and always wants to see me. Today or tomorrow I'll bring up the table that the tank is going to be on and she won't be on the floor anymore   And then she'll move into her permanent home with Cassanova as long as he doesn't react badly with having his tank divided. I am a little worried about that part :/ Has anyone else divided a tank when their betta has been living in the entire tank for a while? I mean it was divided before and he had 5 gallons and so did Diva, but now he's had the whole 10.....


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

she sounds so sweet! how is her SBD?


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

She's absolutely fine now  It was never that bad...just that her balance was a little off from being overfed.

They had so many poor little males with bad SBD, but I couldn't get them because Cassanova doesn't like being in a divided tank with another male..only females. I feel so bad that I couldn't save them


----------



## Lynn08 (Jul 31, 2009)

I always liked Thumbelina for a little bitty female.... but that's me ;P


----------



## Elena (Aug 1, 2009)

She is beautiful! I like Thumbelina too. And I have the same problem with Sparkles- he doesn't like male tank companions. Second bout of fin rot later it finally clicked with me


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I have divided tanks where the one fish had all ten gallons to him self. He did just fine!! Was a little confused, but soon forgot.  I think all Cassanova's worries will just go right away when he sees that gorgeous little girl!!


----------

